# Copenhagen snuff



## JordanTheJ (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello,  i have a good diet, work out religiously, but i also chew.  Does chewing effect workouts, muscle recovery?  anything i should know? thanks.


----------



## leg_press (Jul 27, 2007)

I dont know the first thing about snuff, but if it contains nicotine and tar then its about as bad as smoking a cigarette I should imagine.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/80438-weed-alchol-dip-chewing-tobacco.html

There is a good thread.  If some of the shit in there doesn't convince you to quit that shit.  Then good luck.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 27, 2007)

Any tobacco causes the a loss of cardiovascular heath, so that counts snuff. You should really try to quit, dude. Do it for your teeth. Do it for your training. Do it for your overall health. Mouth cancer is a bitch.


----------



## katt (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah and it looks really really nasty !  (mouth cancer that is)


----------



## JordanTheJ (Jul 27, 2007)

thanks for ur feedback guys! ya its sad how much i care about my diet, training ect, then i got a tobacco addiction on the side..


----------



## KelJu (Jul 27, 2007)

JordanTheJ said:


> thanks for ur feedback guys! ya its sad how much i care about my diet, training ect, then i got a tobacco addiction on the side..



We all have our vices, and rarely are they ever good for us. 

I quit smoking about a year and a half ago. It was very hard, but I did it by using a few tricks.

Breathing exercises: When I was in my car on the way to work or school I had to do breathing exercises to help deal with the cravings. Taking slow deep controlled breaths gets more oxygen to your brain which calms you down and can give you a slight amount of euphoria. Give it a shot.

Chewing gum: I became a gum fiend after I quit. Anytime I got a craving I would start chewing some gum, it helps.

The right attitude: Basically I turned it into a war against my addiction. I was not going to give in and I thought about squats, and how much harder they would be while wheezing and coughing from cigarettes. I put my training beofre my addiction, and it helped. After week 3 I forgot all about smoking.


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 27, 2007)

OK first off quit. 

Second off if you can't.... try Copenhagen Pouches. They provide a buffer between your gums and the chew. They also keep the fragments from floating around in your mouth. Chew stuck between teeth looks like rotten teeth. Third, NEVER MISS A DENTAL  APPOINTMENT. Tell your dentist you chew... he knows what pre-cancer looks like. Unlike your lungs cancer can be caught VERY early. Don't lie he WILL know. Also, never chew in the same place. Move it around. With pouches you can even put them "upstairs" as I say.    

Good Luck


----------

